# They dwarf my truck!



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

2 Union Pacific engines heading down to an industrial area to collect some cars. This is the feed off the mainline in NE Portland, OR.

They dwarf my truck! - YouTube


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Chaostrain said:


> 2 Union Pacific engines heading down to an industrial area to collect some cars. This is the feed off the mainline in NE Portland, OR.
> 
> They dwarf my truck! - YouTube


A Tanker Yanker? 
What is in the tanker?
Asphalt?


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> A Tanker Yanker?
> What is in the tanker?
> Asphalt?


Buttermilk.

I was delivering to a soft yogurt plant. I've been hauling bulk milk products for the past 9 years.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Chaostrain said:


> Buttermilk.
> 
> I was delivering to a soft yogurt plant. I've been hauling bulk milk products for the past 9 years.


Full load or a slop load?
I can't see the whole tank wagon, 6500 gal? 7? What's it weight per gal? 8 1/2 lbs.?
That is something I never hauled, all hazmat for me.
Does Davis haul asphalt too?


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> Full load or a slop load?
> I can't see the whole tank wagon, 6500 gal? 7? What's it weight per gal? 8 1/2 lbs.?
> That is something I never hauled, all hazmat for me.
> Does Davis haul asphalt too?


A slop load. There was a little over 51000 pounds on. Buttermilk is 8.64 lbs. The tank is about around 6500 to 7000. I can't say for sure. It's not my usual run. 

My usual run is raw milk from farms with doubles. The front tank holds 5000 and the bank tank holds 4500 although legal I can only load 8000. I max load the front to absorb the slop from the second before it gets to me.

Food grade tanks aren't allowed to have baffles. Makes for really learning how to smooth out your shifting. It's also very entertaining in the snow.

I did hazmat for a bit but took myself out of it. I'm just way to easily distracted. I decided it was best before I killed somebody. 

No, Davis doesn't do any asphalt. Is that what you haul?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Chaostrain said:


> A slop load. There was a little over 51000 pounds on. Buttermilk is 8.64 lbs. The tank is about around 6500 to 7000. I can't say for sure. It's not my usual run.
> 
> My usual run is raw milk from farms with doubles. The front tank holds 5000 and the bank tank holds 4500 although legal I can only load 8000. I max load the front to absorb the slop from the second before it gets to me.
> 
> ...


No, the last 20 years it was mainly alcohols and solvents, mixed in with some corrosive loads.
Way back ,long ago it was phenol, a highly toxic poison. Along with formaldehyde and other stinky liquids.
Unless I was doing compartmentalized loads I used all single bore ( no baffles). 8000 gal tankers filled half way with 80,000 lbs.
That made for a nice slop load. 
Hauled Hess fuel oil for around 10 years, # 2/4 & 6 oil. Or diesel.
Though I delivered mainly heating #2 oil, to whoever.













My old 1977 Pete, 350 Cummins big block, 13 speed. Picture was taken around 1990, delivering to a big old hotel building. The Atlantic ocean sits on the other side of this.
Winter time, off loading 7500 gals heating fuel.
I forget the make of that trailer but it was from the middle 60's. Pretty sure it was a Fruehauf. The trailer wasn't mine I was leased out to an old friend who started up a tanker company.
The tractor was a 352 model, last year for the 4 piece windshield.
I rebuilt just about the whole truck.

After I parked it I tried hauling new cars, did that for 5 years then went back to liquid bulk.

Old Red,


----------

